# Bankruptcy and advice re seizure of family home.



## dijon123 (27 Apr 2009)

Hello,

I invested in land some years ago and now my debts significantly exceed my assets. I am in the throes of renegotiating with the funders but am concerned they are on the verge of "calling in" the loan.

Whilst the land was the sole "security" for the borrowings I am concerned that the funders will pursue me for whatever other assets that I have - primarily the family home, a small 3-bed semi D in the suburbs.

Can anyone offer advice/ guide me to lierature or another thread that might explain what a funder can/ cannot do regarding seizure of a family home.

Any advice is much appreciated - Thank you.


----------



## Mommah (27 Apr 2009)

pm'd you


----------



## PaddyBloggit (27 Apr 2009)

Mommah said:


> pm'd you



?


----------



## Mommah (27 Apr 2009)

Ooops Sorry I sent you a personal message!


----------

